# Trivia 9/6



## luckytrim (Sep 6, 2019)

trivia 9/6
DID YOU KNOW...
The oleander is the official flower of the city of Hiroshima  because it was
the first to bloom again after the explosion of the atomic  bomb in 1945.


1. What country did Madagascar gain independence from in  1960?
  a. - USA
  b. - Great Britain
  c. - Spain
  d. - France
2. We know Country Star Harold Jenkins by another name ; what  is it ?
3. On what date do we celebrate St. Patrick's Day  ?
4. What are we gathering in the 'Sweetwater Roundup'  ?
5. Who was the Third man to walk on the moon ?
  a. - Alan Shepard
  b. - Pete Conrad
  c. - Alan Bean
  d. - James Irwin
6. What animal known for its colorful face and rump is the  world's largest 
species of monkey ?
7. The films "Vertigo", "Bullitt", and "The Maltese Falcon"  all take place 
in which American city?
8. The Bee Gees performed five songs on the 'Saturday Night  Fever' 
soundtrack ; name three...
(Bonus; Name all five...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The chance that a dollar bill contains traces of cocaine is 80  %.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Conway Twitty
3. March 17
4. Rattlesnakes
5. - b
6. Mandrill
7.  San Francisco
8. Stayin' Alive - How Deep is Your Love - Night Fever - More  Than a Woman - 
Jive Talkin'

TRUTH !!
But not for the reason you think...It’s less shocking a fact  than we first
perceive it to be because the underlying assumption — that  every bill
bearing traces of cocaine got that way through having been  used to inhale
lines of cocaine — is false.

Contrary to our first thought upon encountering this  interesting little
fact, that trace amounts of cocaine turn up on approximately  four of every
five bills in circulation doesn’t mean the now-contaminated  currency was at
one time used to snort coke or passed through the dope-laden  paws of seedy
characters. Rather, the drug is easily conveyed from one bill  to another
because cocaine in powdered form is extremely  fine.

When a cocaine-contaminated bill is processed through a  sorting or counting
machine, traces of the drug are easily passed to other bills  in the same
batch. ATMs serve to spread tiny amounts of cocaine to nearly  all the
currency they distribute, as do the counting machines used in  banks and
casinos.


----------

